
Do you need to be a dick to be a successful leader? - softfalcon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRRvjZ_XNog
======
softfalcon
Saw the recent post titled "Be more unlikeable"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23821121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23821121))
and thought to share this short documentary on the same topic.

It would appear you don't have to be a dick to be a successful leader.
Sometimes you might come across as one. Also, that might be okay.

